

Ask HN: Alternative To Kippt? - joeblau

I&#x27;m looking for a social bookmarking site like Kippt that doesn&#x27;t have 10-20 second load times.  I want to be able to bookmark all types of media including video, audio, websites, notes, and images.<p>Does anyone have any good suggestions?
======
prebrov
Given that Kippt is basically discontinued, I'm looking for alternatives.
Sadly, my 25 bucks for a Pro account didn't help 'em much. And that is
frustrating.

[http://icebergs.com](http://icebergs.com) looks like a nice alternative, but
somehow I'm afraid it'll be dead in another year or so. Otherwise I'll just go
back to [http://pinboard.in](http://pinboard.in) though there's no sharing
bookmarks with my family, which is something I really liked about Kippt.

------
ananth99
Have you tried Pocket?

